# Silly mantids *pic*



## Rick (Jul 23, 2006)

My female s. limbata cleaning her "other" parts. I've seen an H. Grandis doing this before.


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2006)

Great pic...saw someone mention this behaviour on here before, but never actually seen it happen.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2006)

I found the pic of the grandis doing it.


----------



## jonpat83 (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh my god, I didn't know a mantis was capable of getting into that position, what an excellent picture :!:


----------



## wuwu (Jul 23, 2006)

wow, she's very flexible. i bet she's popular with the male mantids.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2006)

I have seen Brunneria Borealis doing that especially after laying ootheca.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2006)

That limbata is overdue to lay her first ooth.


----------

